# Indian Star Breeders to offer a good deal, please!!



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Looking for a star tortoise under $400*

Hi, I haven't been on the forum in a few weeks but I've decided a star tortoise would be best for me, I'm making a homemade indoor enclosure 4' by 3' or possibly a little smaller. Te problem is-- they're SO expensive!! If anyone could PLEASE reccomend one that's less than $400. Thanks so much


----------



## 3bdulla (Jul 26, 2013)

*Looking for a star tortoise under $400*

Do you want one from your area or an online one , where are you? I want to help you find one that is close to you!


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Looking for a star tortoise under $400*

good luck finding one I'm trying to find one everywhere and you will never find it for less than that

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## 3bdulla (Jul 26, 2013)

*Looking for a star tortoise under $400*

Can it be $450, I found a website that ships overnight on the u.s...
http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/tortoises-for-sale.html


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 26, 2013)

*RE: Looking for a star tortoise under $400*

Find a breeder on here, and work out a deal. Stars are fragile and you want to get it from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Baoh (Jul 26, 2013)

*RE: Looking for a star tortoise under $400*

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=136&de=999994

You may have to negotiate ***politely*** to get it to come in shipped at under $400.

I miss my sarcastic reply.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Looking for a star tortoise under $400*

Does anyone know any good Indian star breeders?


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm looking for a hatchling Indian star, the cheapest of high quality Indian star is $500 that I've seen people give great reviews. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 29, 2013)

http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=136

First add is a year old one for 450 shipped keep an eye on that page


----------



## Penn (Jul 29, 2013)

$450 shipped! Now I want one too. I wish I never saw this LOL.


----------



## Baoh (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=416891

I would act quickly if you are seriously interested.


----------



## Jlant85 (Jul 31, 2013)

My dream tortoise! One day!


----------



## Baoh (Aug 2, 2013)

*IF* you are serious about buying, this is the best deal you are likely to find all year.

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=136&de=1003413

Little "male" Sri Lankan star. Same species. Bigger size. Slightly better color in some cases. $350 shipped.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Aug 3, 2013)

Do you think those $450 ones are reputable?


----------



## Neal (Aug 3, 2013)

You will see more in the spring time. Speaking as a breeder in the southwest, egg laying season for Indian Stars typically occurs during the winter months and hatching occurs in the spring. So you may want to wait if you are looking for more options.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 14, 2013)

Good to know. I've decided to add one more tortoise to my family, and I must have an Indian star or Sri Lanken. 

But I will carefully watch, as I can wait, and save money. :-D


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 15, 2013)

If the you're having a hard time coming up with the cash to purchase one, it might be time to consider another species...personally, when I sell something, I don't mind a little negation but there is a difference between negotiating and low-balling.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 15, 2013)

I always reccomend getting one at least 6 months old....at least then it's past the fragile state


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Aug 16, 2013)

Is there any TFO members that breed them? I would definitely like to buy one in the near future, and I'd much prefer a member here.
I'm more than happy to save and pay a fair market price, and I, being the nerdy veterinary Techncian that always wants to learn, would want a hatchling to raise and do the necessary work to keep it healthy. I have fabulous resources and a reptile DVM at work. (Huge grin)


Sandy in Oregon
.....................................................

No kids, no husband, just critters and I'm happy.


----------

